# Gecko's



## yewherper (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi, I have heard alot about gecko's and that they are pretty hard to keep, because they drop their tails heaps easy? 
You also have to have the right climate, set-up,etc, for them to reproduce?
I really like gecko's and want to get a couple of breeding pairs later down the track, maybe some Thick Tailed Gecko's, or some Smooth Knob Tailed Gecko's. I am just wondering if you guys can shed some light and maybe show some pic's of set-ups and some good looking gecko's,
Thanks


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 3, 2009)

were did you heat that i think that geckos are are very easy to look after and breed like mad ive been keeping my geckos for 3 years now and havnt had one loose a tail.


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 3, 2009)

yer they are easy to keep, never had one drop their tails, dont get worried bout dropping the tails. ill show u some pics of my marbled geckos and their set up


----------



## porkosta (Dec 3, 2009)

Also interested in Gecko's. Someone told me they can only eat crickets as they could digest other bugs like beardies do.... it that true?
What are the nicer colour geckos? What are they worth and what size enclosure would you keep them in?
Since I can get a snake I figure I would get another species of lizard to add to my collection.

yewherper I'm glad you started this thread as I was about to do the same.


----------



## iluvlizards69 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi, 

They are easy to keep i have thick tails and they have been breading really easy to do. I have a sub adult for sale atm ( male i think) and 2 babies due to hatch any day.


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 3, 2009)

porkosta said:


> Also interested in Gecko's. Someone told me they can only eat crickets as they could digest other bugs like beardies do.... it that true?
> What are the nicer colour geckos? What are they worth and what size enclosure would you keep them in?
> Since I can get a snake I figure I would get another species of lizard to add to my collection.
> 
> yewherper I'm glad you started this thread as I was about to do the same.


not true i feed mine crickets, moths, small spider


----------



## porkosta (Dec 3, 2009)

richoman_3 said:


> not true i feed mine crickets, moths, small spider


 
Ok cool, what about roaches and mealworms?


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 3, 2009)

i actually havnt tried them yet, maybe little roaches but i dont think mealworms


----------



## imalizard (Dec 3, 2009)

Small woodies are fine. Moths are also great for them.


----------



## m_beardie (Dec 3, 2009)

*





they are great! don't get TOO big and easy to look after. gorgeous animals  mine looves crickets
*


----------



## danandgaye (Dec 3, 2009)

i got a couple of bynoes geckoes(clone form) easy as to look after,i got them for sale at the moment ,i like em heaps but more into my beardies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 3, 2009)

geckos are great! just dont handl them. Will get some pics of mine later but if you want some good coloured ones go for the velvets or levis.


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 3, 2009)

ok heres some pics.....

occelated velvet geckos




Marbled velvet gecko




Bad picture but gives you an idea of his/her body




Clone gecko (bynoes)




Spiny Tail gecko


----------



## xavarx7 (Dec 3, 2009)

wow there some nice geckos there thegreenies, are the Marbled velvet gecko expensive? because they look great


----------



## yewherper (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks heaps guys, maybe they can easy after all. I might be looking at get some next year.
Richoman your set up looks awesome and nice pics the greenies. Richoman what type of light are you using, is it those fan light things from reptileone?
Thanks


----------



## shellfisch (Dec 4, 2009)

My son started with snakes, then got a pair of Smooth Knob Tails. They are SO cute, and easy to look after. Get a proper set up and heating, sand etc first, then do it!
I was a little worried about how hardy they were, and the whole tail dropping off thing, and that has not been our experience at all.
He has some brilliant photos of them, but I don't know how to upload them onto here. 
Pretty sure he has some on his profile (trouser_snake6) but they are not the brilliant ones!
Our female has one lot of eggs incubating and another lot on the way


----------



## James..94 (Dec 4, 2009)

In my experience they are not hard to keep
My Eastern Stone geckos tank just sits on top of the jacky dragons tank and that provides him with enough heat to digest food and be active.


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 4, 2009)

yewherper said:


> Thanks heaps guys, maybe they can easy after all. I might be looking at get some next year.
> Richoman your set up looks awesome and nice pics the greenies. Richoman what type of light are you using, is it those fan light things from reptileone?
> Thanks


yet it is a fan light, marbled geckos dont really need heating as they can stand room temparature, but i wanted to be nice to them lol


----------



## yewherper (Dec 4, 2009)

Ok, that sounds all good. How much would a marbled velvet gecko cost? and maybe a breeding pair?
Anyone got pic's of a tank for marbled velvet gecko's?
Thanks


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 4, 2009)

yeah i was told they were hard to keep too,..which just isnt true,...

here is a good looking gecko,...these guys have really grown on me, im up till all hours watching them,..!


----------



## yewherper (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks Chris1, that tank look's awesome. Did you make it?
Thanks


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 4, 2009)

i started to make it, (along with 7 others) and was so crap at it i gave up and put them in the garage for a year,..

King Sirloin from this forum is finishing them for me, so all the compliments go to him! 

thanks!


----------



## Lovemydragons (Dec 4, 2009)

This is a pick of my marbled velvet boy when he was younger. He's grown up heaps since then, and the colour has changed a bit. I need to get some new pics of him and his girl and their enclosure, maybe tonight. 

They are so easy to keep, and yes are definitely not a handling pet. I took that photo when re-locating them to their forever home. Mine crack the ****s when I put my hand in to clean, with squealing and tail flicking. But really a lovely reptile to keep. I don't see them very often, so later in the arvo or night when I pop in and see them stuck to the walls hunting crickets it's fantastic. 

I am hoping to breed them, so not sure when that will be though.


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 4, 2009)

xavarx7 said:


> wow there some nice geckos there thegreenies, are the Marbled velvet gecko expensive? because they look great


 
i suppose you could say so. WA's are the high yellow ones and they are around $280-$250 for a hatchy. apparently the NT ones are more expensive but i honestly not sure. they are worth every but of your money though!


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 4, 2009)

just to mention all climbing geckos like to hide all day, so provide rocks and driftwood and dont get worried if u can never see them but they will come out at night , also make sure the tank is fully escape proof.


----------



## Twin_Rivers (Dec 4, 2009)

We have a Marbled Velvet thick tail male, easy as to look after not too much room and cheap to feed and look after. We use a 450mm cubed glass enclosure heat mat and a light easy as, most marbled velvets are around $150 up we are looking for a female so if anyone has one let me know please.


 not the best picture sorry but only one I have on this computer


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 4, 2009)

Lovemydragons said:


> Mine crack the ****s when I put my hand in to clean, with squealing and tail flicking. But really a lovely reptile to keep. I don't see them very often, so later in the arvo or night when I pop in and see them stuck to the walls hunting crickets it's fantastic. QUOTE]
> 
> haha, mines like the exact same, the only time i handle mine is to try and see what sex it is and so far im leaning towards girl.
> 
> heres a couple of pics of mines tank, you dont need this though you can just use plastic storage containers. if you want any more info just pm me mate.


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 4, 2009)

these are great for hatchlings


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 4, 2009)

hmm could i keep marbled velvets with marbled geckos ?


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 4, 2009)

richoman_3 said:


> hmm could i keep marbled velvets with marbled geckos ?


 
probably not although i dont know much about marbled geckos


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 4, 2009)

thegreenies said:


> probably not although i dont know much about marbled geckos


yer marbled velvets looks so cool and my tank is pretty big so i was wondering


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 4, 2009)

but i really like those golden tailed geckos to


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 4, 2009)

richoman_3 said:


> hmm could i keep marbled velvets with marbled geckos ?


From what i know different gecko species can get aggressive with each other
If u want some NT fat tail MVG's lynfrog has a proven breeding pair on here for i think $550
The pink one is a hypo Castelnaui velvet gecko i got of Spongebob (he also took the photo)
The other is a NT fat tail Oedura marmorata Darwin locale


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 4, 2009)

richoman_3 said:


> yer marbled velvets looks so cool and my tank is pretty big so i was wondering


U shouldnt keep them in big tanks untill they are adults as they wont be able to find their food
Even as adults the 2-3 foot is more than big enough for a pair


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 4, 2009)

its bout 1 and half feet tall and ive got 3 adults in there


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah i use a 1x1x2 tall tank for my marm pair and a 1x2x2 foot for my castelnaui trio


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 4, 2009)

yer just relised its 2 feet tall sorrry


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 4, 2009)

Geckoman123 said:


> Yeah i use a 1x1x2 tall tank for my marm pair and a 1x2x2 foot for my castelnaui trio


well im going to get more marbled's soon in there


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 4, 2009)

Any one looking at setting one up for arboreal gex go for a tall tank rather than wide tank as they tend to only use the floor for eating and sleeping and will spend 90% of their active time cliff hanging


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 4, 2009)

richoman_3 said:


> well im going to get more marbled's soon in there


Yeah as long as ur dont mix males u could get away with a colony 
as most large breeders use fairly small tubs


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 4, 2009)

Geckoman123 said:


> Any one looking at setting one up for arboreal gex go for a tall tank rather than wide tank as they tend to only use the floor for eating and sleeping and will spend 90% of their active time cliff hanging


yer thats what mine do, also provide hides


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 4, 2009)

would males kill eachother ?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 4, 2009)

No but ul have dominance issues and one or both will possibly lose they tail and starve as it could stress it to the point of not eating
having said this it has been done successfully, but dont bank on it and its not recommended
Iv personally seen a colony of levis levis that had 4 males and 2 females in a 2x2 foot tank that got on like the brady bunch
but this is one rare situation that should only occur in tv land


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 4, 2009)

Geckoman123 said:


> No but ul have dominance issues and one or both will possibly lose they tail and starve as it could stress it to the point of not eating
> having said this it has been done successfully, but dont bank on it and its not recommended
> Iv personally seen a colony of levis levis that had 4 males and 2 females in a 2x2 foot tank that got on like the brady bunch
> but this is one rare situation


ive got 2 males and a female and they have been fine for 6 months lol


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 4, 2009)

richoman_3 said:


> ive got 2 males and a female and they have been fine for 6 months lol


Ul find they wont become aggressive until sexually mature


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 4, 2009)

Geckoman123 said:


> Ul find they wont become aggressive until sexually mature


ok but i got told they were adults does that mean they are sexually mature ?


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 4, 2009)

sorry if we got a bit off topic yewherper


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 4, 2009)

richoman_3 said:


> ok but i got told they were adults does that mean they are sexually mature ?


I guess considering ur 12 thats a fair question (u might wont to ask ur mum or dad bout the birds and the bees lol)
Yeah like i said it can work but ur much better off having a 2:1 female to male ratio as that poor girl must feel intimidated by 2 males constantly trying to um "encourage the stork to make a nest"
but they it depends on the geckos as long as they are all feeding (u actually see all of them feed" u should be ok but if one is getting stood over then u could end up with mbd issues


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 4, 2009)

Geckoman123 said:


> I guess considering ur 12 thats a fair question (u might wont to ask ur mum or dad bout the birds and the bees lol)
> Yeah like i said it can work but ur much better off having a 2:1 female to male ratio as that poor girl must feel intimidated by 2 males constantly trying to um "encourage the stork to make a nest"
> but they it depends on the geckos as long as they are all feeding (u actually see all of them feed" u should be ok but if one is getting stood over then u could end up with mbd issues


yer lol they all feed i see them


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 4, 2009)

i have 3 pairs of marbled geckos in the same enclosure for a year and a half 
never had any problems.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 4, 2009)

Like i said it depends on the gecko (and also the setup)
U can get away with it but their have been plenty of lost tails and dominance issues from mixing males i assure u


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 4, 2009)

any more pictures of peeps geckos. wouls love to seem some box pattern and ring tail geckos


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 4, 2009)

Check out geckodans website


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 4, 2009)

thats a nice site, i found this site which has tonnes of geckos on it but just accidently deleted it from my bookmarks bar and cant fint it again  it had like nearly every gecko known on it


----------



## yewherper (Dec 5, 2009)

It's all good richoman. 
I am thinking of getting some Mountain Dragons and some either Marbled Gecko's or Thick Tails Gecko's. 
I have a 4ft Tank which i am going to set-up with heaps of hides and fake plants. What would be a good substrate be? Also Thick Tails can't climb walls can they?
Thanks Heaps


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 5, 2009)

no thick tails can not climb glass.


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 5, 2009)

fine desert sands good just make sure they dont eat too much of it with their food. if you have a 4ft tank try and put a divider in it and keep thick tails on one side and marbleds on the other.


----------



## yewherper (Dec 5, 2009)

Cool Thanks guys. 
In personal opinnion, what would be the better gecko to go with a pair of Mountain Dragons?
Thanks


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 5, 2009)

one with suicidal tendencies,
I mean if geckos eat each other what do u think a dragon would do
And if u think its ok cos they r active at different times its not
They will still meet at "changeover"


----------



## yewherper (Dec 5, 2009)

Ok, Thanks Geckoman123. 
Well type of Gecko would suggest is the best to keep?


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 5, 2009)

yewherper said:


> Ok, Thanks Geckoman123.
> Well type of Gecko would suggest is the best to keep?


i like thick tailed's


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 5, 2009)

yewherper said:


> Ok, Thanks Geckoman123.
> Well type of Gecko would suggest is the best to keep?


Most of the common ones are all really easy to keep
are u into arboreal or terrestrial?


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 5, 2009)

Geckoman123 said:


> Most of the common ones are all really easy to keep
> are u into arboreal or terrestrial?


yer geckoman's right, arboreal or terrestrial


----------



## Jumala (Dec 5, 2009)

this is one of my ringtail adults just hangin' around


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 5, 2009)

Jumala said:


> this is one of my ringtail adults just hangin' around


thats cool as ! how much did that beauty cost ?


----------



## Jumala (Dec 5, 2009)

this one was bought as a hatchling a couple of years ago $250. I've got a couple of spares at home at the moment.
They are really cool geckos - very alert and intelligent. When I go into the room they will turn their heads and look at you like they are sizing you up :lol: I like to give them treats occasionally ....... nothing like a high protein snack


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 5, 2009)

nice might get one in the future, how big is yours


----------



## Jumala (Dec 5, 2009)

at a guess without looking at them - nose to tail about 25cm


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 5, 2009)

Jumala said:


> at a guess without looking at them - nose to tail about 25cm


25 cm !!!! im so getting one lol how bigs your tank


----------



## Jumala (Dec 5, 2009)

they are a good size gecko for sure!! Nice long tail as you can see by the "hanger". Not that I would but they are more than capable of eating those crappy little asian house geckos :lol: And I have been bitten by an adult when I took it out to clean its cage - they have sharp little teeth and don't let go in a hurry either. The little bugger was having a bit of a chew as well  I have them in separate tanks which are about 45cm high x 30cm wide x 20cm deep. I've got a trio of hatchies in a 45cm square mesh cage.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 5, 2009)

richoman_3 said:


> 25 cm !!!! im so getting one lol how bigs your tank


In NSW ring tails are only allowed to be kept on a class 2 license which u only can obtain after keeping class 1 species for i think 2 years
U might want to check if u can keep them on a basic license in VIC b4 u think about getting one


----------



## Jumala (Dec 5, 2009)

richoman you'll have to wait until the VIC legislation changes to allow you to keep this species, sorry.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 5, 2009)

Jumala said:


> richoman you'll have to wait until the VIC legislation changes to allow you to keep this species, sorry.


So i take it u cant keep them under an advanced license in VIC?


----------



## James..94 (Dec 5, 2009)

Geckoman123 said:


> In NSW ring tails are only allowed to be kept on a class 2 license which u only can obtain after keeping class 1 species for i think 2 years
> U might want to check if u can keep them on a basic license in VIC b4 u think about getting one



I'm pretty sure you have to be 18 as well


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 5, 2009)

Jumala said:


> this one was bought as a hatchling a couple of years ago $250. I've got a couple of spares at home at the moment.
> They are really cool geckos - very alert and intelligent. When I go into the room they will turn their heads and look at you like they are sizing you up :lol: I like to give them treats occasionally ....... nothing like a high protein snack


I take it u dont follow the distance between the eyes rule of thumb?
I have fed mine woodies that hav been on the big side but i would have thought a pinkie would been a bit harder to swallow 
Im not having a go at u just wondering if u have ne probs with food items that size?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 5, 2009)

i interested to know now how many others experienced gecko keepers feed food items that size and the results if any (other than a full gecko off course)


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 5, 2009)

we victorians can keep ring tailed geckos. but theres only 2 breeders in vic with them.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 5, 2009)

geckos_are_great said:


> we victorians can keep ring tailed geckos. but theres only 2 breeders in vic with them.


on a basic license?


----------



## yewherper (Dec 5, 2009)

Geckoman I am into abit of both.
I like the Southern Velvet Gecko and also the Ocellated Gecko, also the Southern Spiny-Tailed Gecko. I really like the arboreal sp.
I like the Thick-Tails as well. So i should just get all of them, the more i am talking about them the better they sound and the more i want them!
So how much would hatchling cost for the sp. above? 
Thanks Heaps


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 5, 2009)

go some thick tails or some knob tails for terrestrial
and some of any Oedura pretty much for arboreal especially the marms
price depends on ur area the gex age, sex and locale please be more precise cos im not goin to type all night
I think u could get thick tail for 100 plus


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 5, 2009)

no u need an advanced licence to keep ring tails i dunno why though


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 6, 2009)

most of the common geckos are around the $80-$120. eg. spiny tails, some velvets, thick tails.
if you want a gecko to watch ive found the best are spiny tails. they are out all day on branches just sitting there. best colours i reckon are the WA marms. all the sspecies you mentioned are briliant to keep anyway. you choose.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 6, 2009)

Please tell me where u can get a spiny tail for under 200 that is not a "rush" sale
And which spiny tail are u referring to?


----------



## scratchy (Dec 6, 2009)

geckos_are_great said:


> no u need an advanced licence to keep ring tails i dunno why though


 We are not allowed to keep ring tailed geckos at all in Victoria. They are not on our Licenceing system.


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 6, 2009)

ive often seen northern spiny tails for $120. nearly bought a pair for $250. they werent "rush" sales either


----------



## gecko-mad (Dec 6, 2009)

ive seen southern spinys for $75


----------



## Jumala (Dec 6, 2009)

Well what do you take to be the distance between the eyes? The pinkies are no wider than the space between the geckos eyes. Sure it is longer but it is not wider.
Nope, they only get the one occasionally, like every couple of months or so, it is not something they get every week. Believe me, they have absolutely no problems with getting them down. They eat them generally head first and it slides down neat as.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 6, 2009)

I thought it was length?
If it was width u could feed pinkies to hatchy cbd's
But maybe im wrong? thats why i asked
Seems u guys are right about the pricing, i must have been thinking of a different gecko


----------



## yewherper (Dec 6, 2009)

Cool Thanks guys. 
Just wondering anyone got set-ups and tanks that they can show, so i know how to go about setting up a tank. Most probably be for some Thick Tails and Southern velvet, maybe also perhaps some Northern or Southern spiny tails? I have a 4ft tank and was wondering would these sp. do well in a 2ft tank. Like if i put a divided in the 4ft tank?
Thanks


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 6, 2009)

2ft would be adequate for most species
Just go for more floor space for terrestrial and taller arboreal


----------



## yewherper (Dec 6, 2009)

Ok mad thanks Geckoman123, you have been heaps of help.
Cheers


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 7, 2009)

oh thats a shame that we arnt alowed to keep ringtails in victoria


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 7, 2009)

U guys in VIC are lucky,
U can get most of the cool species at a pet store 
So count ur blessings kid


----------



## yewherper (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks guys looking at buying some southern spiny tail geckos, and setting up my 4ft tank with heaps of hide's and branches.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 11, 2009)

let us know when u get them and good luck


----------



## yewherper (Dec 12, 2009)

Yeah, I will.
Thanks all.


----------



## Costa (Jan 18, 2010)

yewherper. let e know when you get your spiny taills if you do. i want a pair as well.
i love them...


----------



## yewherper (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey, guys. I am finally getting my first pair of gecko's tomorrow. A sub-adult pair of thick tails. WOO!!


----------

